# Internal parasites



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Recently when I moved my 75gal tank and refilled it and oversalted it, it stressed my guppies to the point that I lost all but one, about 15 total. The last few that died, did so very slowly. There was no outside appearance that anything was wrong with them except that they started bulging in their belly area and eventually they would die. Last one died about a month ago. I should say that no other type of fish had any issues and all of them lived...about 15 Platies and 3 Mollies.

One Guppy lived through all of it. I watched her for a couple of weeks and thought that maybe it was safe to add a few more Guppies. I added 3 more and watched them for a couple of weeks before I got about 20 more through a mail order I did. They have been in there for 2 weeks now and up until a few days ago there hasn't been a problem.

One of the females started exhibiting the same bulging signs that I had seen before. They also just sit in the upper corner and don't eat. Instead of watching her die a slow death I euthanized her this morning.

I'm beginning to believe it's my water. It's well water. There must be some kind of internal parasite that is killing the Guppies that has no affect on my other fish.

I also test my water religiously. Nitrates sit at about 60-80 right now and I have a 20% water change that I'm doing this weekend.

Anybody got a clue? I'm thinking some kind of internal parasite.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

did it look like these Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Camallanus infection ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, nothing like that. It's nothing you can point at and say...that's it.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*None of them gradually became emaciated? Gradually developed lopsided or unusual shaped bellies? Any red spikes coming from the anus? Any white spots? 

Also, why are you adding salt. Aquarium salt is not needed. What are ammonia, and nitrite levels?*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No salt in the tank right now. That was back when I had my first troubles. I had actually oversalted the tank then. I don't do it anymore unless I need to, like the other tank I just had a bout of ich in.

Once the problem arises the fish will start to bloat - kind of. The bulge will start just behind where the gill plates meet at the bottom side of the fish. No red spikes or unusual things around their anus. No white spots that I've seen. If the fish is boldly colored, the color will start to fade.

Again, this is only in the guppies that it occurs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, my reading:

ph = 8.2
ammonia = 0
nitrite = more than zero, but less than the first reading of .25.
nitrate = 20 (just did a gravel vacuum and 20% change today)

I think my nitrite going up a tad may be due to some loss of beneficial bacteria in one of my filters. I replaced all of the media due to it being loaded with snails. My other filter has been running (brand new) for 1 month. So not sure if that is the reason or not.


----------

